# Pit Boss Vertical smoker 700 Series



## tjmitche (Jul 16, 2018)

Hey guys,
I'm looking for opinions on the PitBoss CopperHead 700 series smoker.  I would really like to upgrade to a larger smoker than what I have and I'd like to stay with a vertical build so I can do larger batches of links and summer sausage.  As I investigate Vertical Pellet smokers the options are very limited. This new model from PitBoss looks like it has potential. The one thing about this new CopperHead series had that I don't love is the temp control.  Unlike most pellet smokers, it doesn't offer any kind of temp fine tuning. Temp ranges from 150-450 but it is in hard 25-degree clicks on the temp knob.  I personally like more control than that.







I'm interested in the thoughts of this group as well as opinions on the quality and workmanship of this line.  I did check a smaller version of this smoker out at a local Menards and was not overly impressed with the build quality. The metal seems a bit thin, but I'm used to my super heavy vertical that I currently use.

Appreciate all opinions and comments.
Last quick thought. Are there any American made vertical pellet smokers worth looking into?


----------



## Oberski12 (Jul 16, 2018)

Hello 
I have the 5 series smoker! This unit seem to work pretty good smoked 3 times on it and everything seem to run very well. Temp range is off on mine 5* +/- which i can live with. The build quality for the price point is good double walled and seem to hold temps petty well. I found by running mine with the meat on Smoke temp for 2-3 (Range 150-165) hours it smokes the mean heavy smoky taste and then bump it to 225* to cook it really help adding in more flavor to the meats. The meat photo is cook and Brisket Flat for 6 hours. 2 Hours on smoke and 4 Hours at 250* Was pleased with what it came out.


----------



## Will Smoke (Jul 16, 2018)

i know the pellet hopper on that 7 series is Huge, when at smoking setting it will probably last all  day with minimal check-ups unless your into that kind of thing


----------



## tjmitche (Jul 18, 2018)

Oberski12 said:


> Hello
> I have the 5 series smoker! This unit seem to work pretty good smoked 3 times on it and everything seem to run very well. Temp range is off on mine 5* +/- which i can live with. The build quality for the price point is good double walled and seem to hold temps petty well. I found by running mine with the meat on Smoke temp for 2-3 (Range 150-165) hours it smokes the mean heavy smoky taste and then bump it to 225* to cook it really help adding in more flavor to the meats. The meat photo is cook and Brisket Flat for 6 hours. 2 Hours on smoke and 4 Hours at 250* Was pleased with what it came out.



How do you like the temp controller?  In my current gas vertical smoker, I have added a fine tuned regulator and I feel I have more control than the 25-degree increments available in the Copperhead series.  Has it been an issue for you so far?


----------



## Oberski12 (Jul 18, 2018)

TJMitche - I like my temp setting they are with in 5 degree up or down i find that using my unit at Smoke temp 170-180 and setting dial to 225 to 300 seem to be right on;. but with high temps which i very little use for it might be off a little more maybe like 10/15 degrees but all in all its nice and like it for the price point of the unit. Cant complain really.


----------



## tjmitche (Jul 18, 2018)

Thanks for the feedback.  Will be pulling the trigger on one of these soon! :)


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 18, 2018)

Tulsa Jeff had done a test on the 7 series. 
He likes it and has used it for a few cooks. 
You might find Jeff's  run down on that pellet smoker somewhere online .


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 18, 2018)

tjmitche said:


> Thanks for the feedback.  Will be pulling the trigger on one of these soon! :)



Here is a link to the above mentioned thread I read once.


https://www.smoking-meat.com/may-31-2018-texas-style-smoked-tri-tip-in-the-pit-boss-copperhead


----------



## tjmitche (Jul 18, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> Here is a link to the above mentioned thread I read once.
> 
> 
> https://www.smoking-meat.com/may-31-2018-texas-style-smoked-tri-tip-in-the-pit-boss-copperhead


Thanks! Been looking for it for the last 15 minutes .... :D


----------

